# Dash AFX Cobra in Gulf colors



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What else are ya gonna do with a blue & orange car? 


















This is another nice bod by Dash but I was a little bummed that it doesn't accept Tomy chassis because the pick-up shoe hooks won't clear the nose of the car. This will make a nice AFX Magnatraction & non-Magnatraction runner, though.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very nice!!! When did the AFX version become available?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Today I think.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doba,
Looks great! Love the stance too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Every car looks good in Gulf colors -nice loking ride, doba. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The worlds first Gulf Cobra by Cordoba...*



1976Cordoba said:


> What else are ya gonna do with a blue & orange car?


H:roll::roll:TERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dUH 

Naw that Gulf car looks the part man. Zooooooooooooooooooom, Zoooooooooooooooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch! Can you say "Gulf Cobra by Cordoba" 5 times real fast? Rubber baby buggy bumpers....

Bob...you could pick up some Hooters in that thing REAL FAST...zilla


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Very nice!!! When did the AFX version become available?


A small number were made available to Lucky Bob and Toms HO cars. The pipes on the production version make this car too wide for home tracks (an unpleasant surprise from the factory), so we are pulling them off the market and redoing it as a '289' without the pipes. We're also going to see if the tooling can be altered to give a little more room in front to accept the TOMY chassis.

If you're at the Maryland slot show today, you can still get these from Tom. 

Doba, did you pick up any other colors from Lucky Bob?

Dan


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*As soon as I saw this...*



micyou03 said:


> Very nice!!! When did the AFX version become available?


I immediately thought MIC!!! ..... Nice job on the decals 'doba :thumbsup::thumbsup:. nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'Doba, check this out: http://www.sceneryexpress.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ME8181

I've been seriously considering something like this for my track. If you mount it behind a Plexiglas shield along the edge of the track wall it should be safe from 1000 mph car strikes.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*"What else are ya gonna do with a blue & orange car?"*

Looks like you done the right thing to me!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> Doba, did you pick up any other colors from Lucky Bob?
> 
> Dan


Just this one Dan -- knew I had some Gulf decals I could slap on it. :thumbsup:

That is good news about the front end re-tool and the side pipes (which are a little loose on this one).

Diggin' the Camaro, BTW.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> A small number were made available to Lucky Bob and Toms HO cars. The pipes on the production version make this car too wide for home tracks (an unpleasant surprise from the factory), so we are pulling them off the market and redoing it as a '289' without the pipes. We're also going to see if the tooling can be altered to give a little more room in front to accept the TOMY chassis.
> 
> If you're at the Maryland slot show today, you can still get these from Tom.
> 
> ...


i bought two (orange/blue and red/white) from tom today at maryland show. glad to see tom is doing ok. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Oh the shame!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks like you done the right thing to me!!! RM


Yer all fired! 

Carnsarn it, Gulf schmulf ! That car is orange WITH blue....not blue WITH orange.

THOSE BE HOBBY TALK COLORS :thumbsup:

...and dont you ever forget it!

Now go hit the unemployment line...all of ya's. 

Nicely done 'Doba, she's a very pretty thing...inspite of the incorrect livery. Seems to be a habit of yours!? LOL, chortle, snort, and snicker.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Doba,
It looks fierce!!!!!!! and ready to nudge any Porsh or Farrary out of the way!!!

It's a keeper. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

lenny said:


> A small number were made available to Lucky Bob and Toms HO cars. The pipes on the production version make this car too wide for home tracks (an unpleasant surprise from the factory), so we are pulling them off the market and redoing it as a '289' without the pipes. We're also going to see if the tooling can be altered to give a little more room in front to accept the TOMY chassis.
> 
> If you're at the Maryland slot show today, you can still get these from Tom.
> 
> ...


So should we return these to Tom and wait for the others to come out? I bought two of them at the Maryland show today


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Lenny,
Tha Cobra is really beautiful, fits great on a AFX chassis. It's a real shame its to wide. And yes the Tomy and Super G+ chassis are to long. Just my .02


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> Lenny,
> Tha Cobra is really beautiful, fits great on a AFX chassis. It's a real shame its to wide. And yes the Tomy and Super G+ chassis are to long. Just my .02


Just my 2 cents...

Pull the pipes off to race and put them back on to display. No problem, right? Because the redone ones won't have pipes anyway... So take the pipes off to race. Unless the small holes on the sides will cause too much of a distraction, or maybe make a strange whistling sound as these fly around the track.

It was never advertised to fit a TOMY chassis and if we change the tooling for it to do so, it will be to appease a few who want to run these on alternate chassis. It's no guarantee that we will even be able to change the tooling until I hear back from the factory.

And if you REALLY need it to fit another chassis and you don't have the clearance for the shoe hooks, take a dremel and take a little off the underside in the front. You guys seem to do this kind of stuff all the time. Then it will fit your TOMY chassis.



wheelszk said:


> So should we return these to Tom and wait for the others to come out? I bought two of them at the Maryland show today



Very few of these with the pipes will make it to market, so if you really want to return something that few will have, feel free to send it to me and I'll be more than happy to replace it when the non-pipe versions arrive.

The stance on these cars is fantastic, they sit as low to the ground as we could manage. This car weighs in at under 3 grams, even WITH the sidepipes. I haven't raced one yet but I would imagine that they will be a great handling body. Plus these look just utterly drop-dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> 'Doba, check this out: http://www.sceneryexpress.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ME8181
> 
> I've been seriously considering something like this for my track. If you mount it behind a Plexiglas shield along the edge of the track wall it should be safe from 1000 mph car strikes.


This would be cool too -- http://www.sceneryexpress.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ME7781 :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Crud...none are on EvilBay right now. Dan, these cobras are pure hotness. The detail looks amazing and I love cobras anyway. Dont much care about the pipe width. If they didnt fit, Id just take em off, fill the body and use them on something else. 

Oh and orange and blue, blue and orange...doesnt matter. One of my fave color combos. It always pops nicely. 

Cant wait to get my hands on a few of these.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

color is nice but i like the rear!! look at that ass rouuuund!! nice snake.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I really like the yellow one and the white one.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

joegri said:


> color is nice but i like the rear!! look at that ass rouuuund!! nice snake.


The car has some AWESOME curves!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't care if they're too wide... I ordered some from Tom anyway. I'll just run them one at a time


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I mentioned this in Tom's thread in the collecting forum, but you could sand the pipes down to half their thickness from the backside. That'd give plenty of clearance even on the tomy tracks from the looks of things. I have tyco track myself, and it looks like they just fit but thats what Ill be doing. 

I definitely want a couple of these with the pipes, just gotta decide which colors to get. Im leaning towards the blue/silver and the orange/silver but the white/blue and orange/blue like this one have my attention too....


----------

